# Styropor oder Styrodor



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

Hey 
Was hat die meiste Auftriebskraft:
Styro*p*or oder Styro*d*or??
Brauche es zum auftrieb der KöFi's

Lg


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nimm doch Kork :m



Hat Kork eine bessere auftriebskraft wie Styropor oder Styrodor ??


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Ist eher Banane, ob besser, höher, weiter, länger, usw., usw., usw .....

Kork ist aber biologisch wesentlich verträglicher als Styro-Dingsbums-Gedöns.


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Ja das stimmt habe aber leider kein kork da im moment nur Styropor oder Styrodor :q:q:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Ja, dann hast Du ein Problem.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Styrodur ist stabiler und höher verdichtet... Styropor ist leichter und hat mehr Luft eingeschlossen und daher mehr Auftrieb.. denke ich zumindest.
Sollte aber für deinen Zweck vollkommen egal sein, was du nimmst....  

Um Köfis auftreiben zu lassen empfehle ich grundsätzlich eher PE-Vorfüllschnur.. ist wesentlich flexibler als Styropr, Styrodur, Kork etc.

Oder halt die gute alte Spritze.. mit der man Luft in den Köfi pumpt.. biologisch absolut unbedenklich :m


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Styrodur ist stabiler und höher verdichtet... Styropor ist leichter und hat mehr Luft eingeschlossen und daher mehr Auftrieb.. denke ich zumindest.
> Sollte aber für deinen Zweck vollkommen egal sein, was du nimmst....
> 
> Um Köfis auftreiben zu lassen empfehle ich grundsätzlich eher PE-Vorfüllschnur.. ist wesentlich flexibler als Styropr, Styrodur, Kork etc.




aha okey danke :=)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Styrodur ist stabiler und höher verdichtet... Styropor ist leichter und hat mehr Luft eingeschlossen und daher mehr Auftrieb.. denke ich zumindest...



Das denkst du vollkommen richtig!#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Kannst auch den Köfi mit Bauschaum ausspritzen, würde auch gehen!


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kannst auch den Köfi mit Bauschaum ausspritzen, würde auch gehen!



Mhh ne leiber nicht


----------



## Nitro (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

du kannst auch den Köfi ein Ventil ins Maul schrauben,und mit Helium füllen hat noch mehr Auftriebskraft.
Biologisch unbedenklich.


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



Nitro schrieb:


> du kannst auch den Köfi ein Ventil ins Maul schrauben,und mit Helium füllen hat noch mehr Auftriebskraft.
> Biologisch unbedenklich.



Ahh genau so mache ichs


----------



## Seele (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Dann schieb halt nen Fetzen Holz rein, is doch egal, hauptsache es schwimmt.


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

Ne ich hab ja styropor


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> Ne ich hab ja styropor


...und Styrodur! |wavey:


----------



## Fischerman95 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Styropor oder Styrodor*

JA genau danke 
Was fürn service hier muss man ja nicht mal verbessern


----------

